# Tea party in shambles?



## Truthmatters (Sep 28, 2011)

The Tea Party, right-wing media, and the dog that didn't bark | Philly | 09/27/2011


It wasn't in South Carolina, where a "smaller than expected" crowd came to see Michele Bachmann for a Tax Day Rally back in April (just as Sarah Palin and Donald Trump also drew small crowds on the same day), or at the "small" crowd of only 200 activists who showed up in March for a D.C. rally in favor of shutting down the government, or the less than 100 people who were rousted this summer to rally for the Tea Party's stance on the debt ceiling (pictured at top), even with supposed movement's superstars Sens. Rand Paul and Jim DeMint at the podium.

Where's the Tea Party? It's not in Las Vegas, where the swanky Venetian Hotel has been suing the Tes Party Nation for more than $600,000, for canceling a planned convention last fall when it couldn't deliver nearly enough people for the more than 1,800 hotel rooms it had once reserved. (By the way, Tea Party nation's founder just endorsed Newt Gingrich for president...you think that's a game changer?) You could also fairly ask what happened to the nearly 100,000 people who showed up at the National Mall just 13 months ago for a rally organized by and starring the then-king of all right-wing media, Glenn Beck, but a better question would be simply -- what happened to Glenn Beck? Little more than a year removed from the cover of Time and the New York Times Magazine, Beck has lost his main platform on the Fox News Channel, been booting from the airwaves in Philadelphia and New York, and taken his shtick to the narrowcasting world of Internet TV.




HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHDAHAH


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 28, 2011)

Keep dreaming dummy.... we are'nt going anywhere!

Are ya stocking up on xanax, b/c your gonna need it


----------



## MiddleClass (Sep 28, 2011)

The Tea Party will go by the way of the Frozen Yogurt Stands - just another Fad for old people.


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 28, 2011)

_"By the way, Tea Party nation's founder just endorsed Newt Gingrich for president...you think that's a game changer?" TM_


Can you tell me who the Tea Party nation's founder is.... b/c I didnt get that memo?

Also, WTF does this have to do with Beck....? He is just as strong as ever. In fact stronger.... he has his OWN network you idiot!


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 28, 2011)

HAhAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Beck is not on TV anymore.

You can pretend its the same as radio but its not


----------



## oreo (Sep 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> The Tea Party, right-wing media, and the dog that didn't bark | Philly | 09/27/2011
> 
> 
> It wasn't in South Carolina, where a "smaller than expected" crowd came to see Michele Bachmann for a Tax Day Rally back in April (just as Sarah Palin and Donald Trump also drew small crowds on the same day), or at the "small" crowd of only 200 activists who showed up in March for a D.C. rally in favor of shutting down the government, or the less than 100 people who were rousted this summer to rally for the Tea Party's stance on the debt ceiling (pictured at top), even with supposed movement's superstars Sens. Rand Paul and Jim DeMint at the podium.
> ...



Michelle Bachmann has plummeted in the polls--so Tea Party interest is not with her anymore.  They're looking at Herman Cain--has he has moved into second place behind Romney according to a new Zogby poll.

But you stated the Tea Party isn't in Nevada---

Welcome Home Harry!--




_This picture taken prior to the Nov. 2010 election cycle.  And if they would have have had a decent candidate--Harry would have been retired right now._


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 28, 2011)

Yawn.

How'd NY-9 go for the Hope Change and 1967 Israeli borders brigade?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> HAhAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Beck is not on TV anymore.
> 
> You can pretend its the same as radio but its not



He has a 2 hour television show now.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 28, 2011)

I really think the tea party is why Christie isnt running.

he knows the tea party will ruin this election for the Rs.

Once that lesson is learned he will run.

Its why he said he was tried of dealing with those crazies


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> HAhAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Beck is not on TV anymore.
> 
> You can pretend its the same as radio but its not



He was on radio LONG before tv, and now he OWNS his own network GBTV.com

Look it up... good stuff.

Oh, and he is still on my radio in the morning. Has been since 1999!


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 28, 2011)

oreo said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Party, right-wing media, and the dog that didn't bark | Philly | 09/27/2011
> ...



The article said that NOT me.

It was a literary use besides that.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 28, 2011)

Beck is  leach.

i dont listen to bat shit crazy any more than Christie does.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> I really think the tea party is why Christie isnt running.
> 
> he knows the tea party will ruin this election for the Rs.
> 
> ...



Sure. It's not because he doesn't have any interest. Or that he wants to continue fixing New Jersey. Or because he doesn't feel he is ready to try.

It's because of the Tea Party.

You give them way more power than they deserve.


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> I really think the tea party is why Christie isnt running.
> 
> he knows the tea party will ruin this election for the Rs.
> 
> ...



You jackass.... He NEVER had a chance, and he knew it!

Spin it any way ya like.... your still wrong.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Beck is  leach.
> 
> i dont listen to bat shit crazy any more than Christie does.



Of course you don't listen to him. Which is precisely why you don't know jack about what he is doing and saying and your opinion of what he is saying is meaningless.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 28, 2011)

Your own new greastest hope (Christie) said he is tried of the crazies in your party.


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Beck is  leach.
> 
> i dont listen to bat shit crazy any more than Christie does.



Go listen to what Christie has been saying for months.... "Im not ready" "I dont have the experience", and on and on..... 

He knew Obama would only have to go back to Crispies audio record to beat him in an election.... AGAIN, he didnt have a chance to win, and he knew it!


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Your own new greastest hope (Christie) said he is tried of the crazies in your party.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Your own new greastest hope (Christie) said he is tried of the crazies in your party.



When the hell did Christie become our greatest hope?

What on earth makes you think any politician is our greatest hope?

We are freakin conservatives. We don't rely on government. We rely on God and ourselves.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Sep 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> *Tea party in shambles?*


*Reality* can be a.....



> ....*real bitch*....



....to the *immature/politically-under-developed Teabaggers*.



We *Progressives* tried to *warn* 'em.....​


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 28, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > *Tea party in shambles?*
> ...



And what on earth would you know about reality?


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 28, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Your own new greastest hope (Christie) said he is tried of the crazies in your party.
> ...



Yeah just pretend all that begging Christie doesnt exsist.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 28, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > I really think the tea party is why Christie isnt running.
> ...




Thats because she's a partisan idiot. 

She thinks the Tea Party IS the GOP. 

Christie isn't running because Christie doesn't want to run. He's busy in NJ and as you say probably doesn't feel like he's ready for a run at POTUS. 

That makes perfect sense which is why that partisan hack can't see it. 

Its gotta be because the Tea Party is crumbling. What a maroooooon.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Sep 28, 2011)

MiddleClass said:


> The Tea Party will go by the way of the Frozen Yogurt Stands - just another Fad for old people.


Hell....it was merely the lastest-fad/trend for the *Yuppies* (...and, *NASCAR/Limpballs*-fans).

​


----------



## Intense (Sep 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> The Tea Party, right-wing media, and the dog that didn't bark | Philly | 09/27/2011
> 
> 
> It wasn't in South Carolina, where a "smaller than expected" crowd came to see Michele Bachmann for a Tax Day Rally back in April (just as Sarah Palin and Donald Trump also drew small crowds on the same day), or at the "small" crowd of only 200 activists who showed up in March for a D.C. rally in favor of shutting down the government, or the less than 100 people who were rousted this summer to rally for the Tea Party's stance on the debt ceiling (pictured at top), even with supposed movement's superstars Sens. Rand Paul and Jim DeMint at the podium.
> ...





> HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHDAHAH



About the most intelligent word in the OP. 

It is a word, right?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



The two aren't at all related.

Republicans begging Christie to get in doesn't mean the Tea Party at large is.

Nor does some people wanting Christie to run mean he is our greatest hope.

Is intellectual honesty so foreign to you that you truly can't see that?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 28, 2011)

Claudette said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



It speaks alot about her mentality. She presumes that everyone wants the power of political office. That's not true. And the power of political office is an iillusionary power compared to real power.


----------



## Intense (Sep 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I'd Vote for Christie over Obama, it ends there TM. I neither am comfortable with 4-8 years of Jersey Shore or Dallas, to be honest with you.


----------



## DiamondDave (Sep 28, 2011)

blogs as proof.... LMAO


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Sep 28, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> Can you tell me who the Tea Party nation's founder is.... b/c I didnt get that memo?









*"SUCKERRRRRSSSSSS!!!!!"*​


----------



## Si modo (Sep 28, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


The words 'intellectual' and 'honesty' have nothing to do with TM, especially both of them.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Sep 28, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


Like I need a Jesus-freak asking me *that!*


----------



## Intense (Sep 28, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Can you tell me who the Tea Party nation's founder is.... b/c I didnt get that memo?
> ...



Here is another Candidate.....  1776 Tea Party :: TeaParty.org


----------



## Si modo (Sep 28, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


His 'reality' is all about Crayola.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 28, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Shaman said:
> ...



Someone ought to.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 28, 2011)

I personally believe that the Tea Party is not a single person or group of people, but Americans that see we are going in the wrong direction of socialism and higher taxes when we need capitalism and entrepeneurship and sacrifices from every sector of our nation....not just some classes.

We don't want the spending we saw from both major parties and big government running our lives. We have the compassion for others but insist that we help able people learn to live up to their full potential as citizens and be productive and proud members of society.


----------



## Intense (Sep 28, 2011)

Jackson said:


> I personally believe that the Tea Party is not a single person or group of people, but Americans that see we are going in the wrong direction of socialism and higher taxes when we need capitalism and entrepeneurship and sacrifices from every sector of our nation....not just some classes.
> 
> We don't want the spending we saw from both major parties and big government running our lives. We have the compassion for others but insist that we help able people learn to live up to their full potential as citizens and be productive and proud members of society.



Yep. Besides the extreme fringe, which the Left want's to stay focused on, is the center, allot of which even supported Obama, Independent's too. It is about finding real solutions and applying them.


----------



## mskafka (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow.  Some things never change.  We still have the same partisans (who claim that they aren't) breaking their arms patting themselves on the back.  Picketing with grammar-school-level word misspellings on their signs.....many of whom will shout from the rooftops the they take NO entitlements or handouts; while getting tax credits for having 8 children. (What the fuck is the difference?)

In the end, most of us are on the same page about which direction we would like to see the country go.  We just have dramatically different ideas about how to get there.  

Extreme right and extreme left commentators are a minor annoyance.  GB has a very myopic view of the world.  And I judge this based on his rambling books I've agonized through.  He's definitely not stupid, as he's made million$ off his high school diploma+one college course (last I read).  And if everything he said was in line with my beliefs, I guess I would like him too.  And laying off the opiates would also make him more palatable.  Perhaps doing the same would help Mr. Limbaugh's credibility as well.  

(Just an observation from a person who was on opiates for 10 years.)


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 28, 2011)

Jackson said:


> I personally believe that the Tea Party is not a single person or group of people, but Americans that see we are going in the wrong direction of socialism and higher taxes when we need capitalism and entrepeneurship and sacrifices from every sector of our nation....not just some classes.
> 
> We don't want the spending we saw from both major parties and big government running our lives. We have the compassion for others but insist that we help able people learn to live up to their full potential as citizens and be productive and proud members of society.




What taxes are higher?

We have low taxes and have had for nearly ten years and they have not CREATED JOBS LIKE CLAIMED.

 Why do you insist on failed ideas?


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 28, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



what an partisan fool you are. 

you ignore the numbers fo times your ideas have been PROVEN to be failures and ignire me and the others here prove your team lies all day long.

all you EVER do is dish out personal insults with not one shred of fact


----------



## Jackson (Sep 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I personally believe that the Tea Party is not a single person or group of people, but Americans that see we are going in the wrong direction of socialism and higher taxes when we need capitalism and entrepeneurship and sacrifices from every sector of our nation....not just some classes.
> ...



I didn't mean that we have higher taxes, but some in Congress are asking for higher taxes of some segments of our society.  We also know that stimulus acts haven't been productive in creating jobs.  We have to have tax laws in place that will stay inplace for a long period of time with less regulatory laws that inhibit business expanding.  We haven't been able to try that approach yet.  Let's give it a try.

Thank you for your response.


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I personally believe that the Tea Party is not a single person or group of people, but Americans that see we are going in the wrong direction of socialism and higher taxes when we need capitalism and entrepeneurship and sacrifices from every sector of our nation....not just some classes.
> ...



We have lower taxes and HIGHER spending you dummy!

Who has held the purse strings for 7 years now???? The Dems!

I guarantee you this..... businesses will boom as soon as Obama is ousted out on his ass.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 28, 2011)

Jackson said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



They are asking for the same tax rates we had in the 90s which was a very good decade for all.

The stimulus worked according to economists and the CBO.

It was deregulation of the banking industry that cause this world wide crash.

Deregulation has been tried and every time wwe get a mess like the last one or the Energy mess or the saving and loans mess of the past.

YOu are touting historically failed ideas, WHY?


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 28, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



7 years ?????? count again 

2007 to 2010 is how many years?


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 28, 2011)

Jackson said:


> I personally believe that the Tea Party is not a single person or group of people



Im still trying to figure out who is the leader of it.... where is the sign up sheet? Where do I become a member of the party? Where can I get me membership card?

Its a movement not a club.... the very definition of grassroots!

TM is an asshat and she knows it down deep in her skinny little skull.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 28, 2011)

the Koch brothers own it.

follow the money


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



OK..... symantics! 6 YEARS!!!!

Now you going to admit you are wrong?

The Repubs arent the only problem with DC.... The teaparty only wants it cleaned up. We cant afford to continue spending like drunk sailors!


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> HAhAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Beck is not on TV anymore.
> 
> You can pretend its the same as radio but its not



Agreed. Anyone who thinks web tee vee is a "step up"  needs to be checked-out


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> the Koch brothers own it.
> 
> follow the money






Look up the history of scapegoating


----------



## Jackson (Sep 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



We must be getting our information from our own biased informers!  Did we not have two large stimuli when we began in 2009 and the unemployment is higher now than iw was then?  The housing bubble and CRA  caused the mortgage mess that caused the financial demise along with Freddie and Fannie and Lehman and others.

The regulations I am talking about are those that hamper hiring and expanding of businesses when they need to employ here in the US.

We have to change the regul;ations that cause our companies to go overseas.  And citizens have to boycot their products.


----------



## Rocko (Sep 28, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



I hate to be cynical, but I believe anyone that has reached the level that Christie has, does have a burning desire to be POTUS. IMHO, he chose not to run, because he wasn't confident enough in his prospects of winning.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> the Koch brothers own it.
> 
> follow the money



So George Soros owns you?


----------



## Conservative (Sep 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Beck is  leach.
> 
> *i dont listen to bat shit crazy* any more than Christie does.



no.. you just speak it.


----------



## naturegirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Conservative said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Beck is  leach.
> ...



LMBO!!


----------



## Intense (Sep 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > I personally believe that the Tea Party is not a single person or group of people, but Americans that see we are going in the wrong direction of socialism and higher taxes when we need capitalism and entrepeneurship and sacrifices from every sector of our nation....not just some classes.
> ...



What taxes are higher?
Fuel, Oil, Gas, Gasoline. 
Utilities. 
Surcharges. 
Government Regulation. Tolls. Property Taxes. Cost of Goods and Services. 
Inflation, a direct consequence of the Federal Reserve actions.


----------



## Intense (Sep 28, 2011)

Beck has done more for the country than you TM. 
True a couple of his Characters are a bit off base, but he has proven his worth.


----------



## The T (Sep 28, 2011)

Intense said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


And note the Founders were against a Central banking authority.

The FED needs to go.


----------



## The T (Sep 28, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Yawn.
> 
> How'd NY-9 go for the Hope Change and 1967 Israeli borders brigade?


He will find out again in November 2012.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 28, 2011)

The T said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Actually, i think they were divided on that issue. but thats another point.


----------



## The T (Sep 28, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...


 They were but the end product was _sans_ one.


----------



## Intense (Sep 28, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Hamilton was the lost cause there. A schemer from the start.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 28, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> _"By the way, Tea Party nation's founder just endorsed Newt Gingrich for president...you think that's a game changer?" TM_
> 
> 
> Can you tell me who the Tea Party nation's founder is.... b/c I didnt get that memo?
> ...



His own network? He has a web site lol. It's not on Cable, or Satellite. Internet only.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 28, 2011)

oreo said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Party, right-wing media, and the dog that didn't bark | Philly | 09/27/2011
> ...




The Zogby poll was an interactive poll...meaning non-scientific.

The latest scientific poll from CNN 9/23-9/25 has Perry at 28,  Romney at 21 and Cain at 7.


----------



## Intense (Sep 28, 2011)

Charles_Main said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > _"By the way, Tea Party nation's founder just endorsed Newt Gingrich for president...you think that's a game changer?" TM_
> ...


I think that is a good thing for him. I wish him the best.


----------



## The T (Sep 28, 2011)

Charles_Main said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > _"By the way, Tea Party nation's founder just endorsed Newt Gingrich for president...you think that's a game changer?" TM_
> ...


  What is the _InterNET_ but a _Network?_  And yes there is Internet available via Satellite...and cable?

Hmmm....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 28, 2011)

There you are if the te party is in shambles why did bev perdue ask that the 2012 election be put on hold? What about those voters right you keep trying to defend?


----------



## Intense (Sep 28, 2011)

Guy's, it's still early. We are in it for the long haul, not the moment. Any of these Candidates can end up in a VP or Cabinet Position. We do not need Character Assassination. Beware the Left trying to steer the cart again. Even here. Who's starting and steering the Threads? There are those here to obstruct and derail, as much as those here to steer true. Don't burn out before the real battles even start.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 28, 2011)

Intense said:


> Guy's, it's still early. We are in it for the long haul, not the moment. Any of these Candidates can end up in a VP or Cabinet Position. We do not need Character Assassination. Beware the Left trying to steer the cart again. Even here. Who's starting and steering the Threads? There are those here to obstruct and derail, as much as those here to steer true. Don't burn out before the real battles even start.



do we want a rino to run for president? A rino would be just as bad as what we already have if not worse. With obama we saw it coming but with a rino they are sneeky.


----------



## California Girl (Sep 28, 2011)

Intense said:


> Guy's, it's still early. We are in it for the long haul, not the moment. Any of these Candidates can end up in a VP or Cabinet Position. We do not need Character Assassination. Beware the Left trying to steer the cart again. Even here. Who's starting and steering the Threads? There are those here to obstruct and derail, as much as those here to steer true. Don't burn out before the real battles even start.



You'd think they'd bring a new game instead of their tired and boring bullshit.


----------



## The T (Sep 28, 2011)

Intense said:


> Guy's, it's still early. We are in it for the long haul, not the moment. Any of these Candidates can end up in a VP or Cabinet Position. We do not need Character Assassination. Beware the Left trying to steer the cart again. Even here. Who's starting and steering the Threads? There are those here to obstruct and derail, as much as those here to steer true. Don't burn out before the real battles even start.


True. And as long as they cease attacking each other...stay focued on _issues_ maily the _economy_ we're in good shape.


----------



## Intense (Sep 28, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Guy's, it's still early. We are in it for the long haul, not the moment. Any of these Candidates can end up in a VP or Cabinet Position. We do not need Character Assassination. Beware the Left trying to steer the cart again. Even here. Who's starting and steering the Threads? There are those here to obstruct and derail, as much as those here to steer true. Don't burn out before the real battles even start.
> ...



No We don't. Still, we can make it through this Process without so much division, by playing nice. The opposition want's to wedge and divide us. Being Civil, at this point will strengthen the Base.


----------



## The T (Sep 28, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Guy's, it's still early. We are in it for the long haul, not the moment. Any of these Candidates can end up in a VP or Cabinet Position. We do not need Character Assassination. Beware the Left trying to steer the cart again. Even here. Who's starting and steering the Threads? There are those here to obstruct and derail, as much as those here to steer true. Don't burn out before the real battles even start.
> ...


Old habits refuse to die...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 28, 2011)

Intense said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



I don't hold a blind eye like the democrats do. I want to know all I can about the person I may vote for. If mud comes from the finding so be it. If it bust the party up so be it.

Afterall it's the country and not the party we are defending.


----------



## Zona (Sep 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> The Tea Party, right-wing media, and the dog that didn't bark | Philly | 09/27/2011
> 
> 
> It wasn't in South Carolina, where a "smaller than expected" crowd came to see Michele Bachmann for a Tax Day Rally back in April (just as Sarah Palin and Donald Trump also drew small crowds on the same day), or at the "small" crowd of only 200 activists who showed up in March for a D.C. rally in favor of shutting down the government, or the less than 100 people who were rousted this summer to rally for the Tea Party's stance on the debt ceiling (pictured at top), even with supposed movement's superstars Sens. Rand Paul and Jim DeMint at the podium.
> ...



and they still say Cain has a chance in hell?  Didnt they say the same thing about Trump once?  Bachmann?  Palin?  lol


----------



## Immanuel (Sep 28, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Guy's, it's still early. We are in it for the long haul, not the moment. Any of these Candidates can end up in a VP or Cabinet Position. We do not need Character Assassination. Beware the Left trying to steer the cart again. Even here. Who's starting and steering the Threads? There are those here to obstruct and derail, as much as those here to steer true. Don't burn out before the real battles even start.
> ...



Why?  Their tired and boring bullshit seems to be working.  Look where it has got us today?  I think they see a winning strategy and they are going with it.

Immie


----------



## The T (Sep 28, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...


And they would be wrong. The _citizens_ of the TEA Party will see to it that the conventional wisdom is set on it's collective ears.


----------



## Intense (Sep 28, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Guy's, it's still early. We are in it for the long haul, not the moment. Any of these Candidates can end up in a VP or Cabinet Position. We do not need Character Assassination. Beware the Left trying to steer the cart again. Even here. Who's starting and steering the Threads? There are those here to obstruct and derail, as much as those here to steer true. Don't burn out before the real battles even start.
> ...



Yes and No. They are predictable. That is a given. 

My message is not to them, it's to the People on Our side that Intend to Support and Vote for Our Candidate come Election Day. 

Don't be Fooled by Chameleon's claiming They actually give a shit about Who We Nominate. They don't. The game is deception. Don't be an Idiot like McCain.


----------



## The T (Sep 28, 2011)

Intense said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...


 And refuse to be corralled into another McCain.


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> The Tea Party, right-wing media, and the dog that didn't bark | Philly | 09/27/2011
> 
> It wasn't in South Carolina, where a "smaller than expected" crowd came to see Michele Bachmann for a Tax Day Rally back in April (just as Sarah Palin and Donald Trump also drew small crowds on the same day), or at the "small" crowd of only 200 activists who showed up in March for a D.C. rally in favor of shutting down the government, or the less than 100 people who were rousted this summer to rally for the Tea Party's stance on the debt ceiling (pictured at top), even with supposed movement's superstars Sens. Rand Paul and Jim DeMint at the podium.
> 
> ...


Tea party people rock, Truthmatters.

But it's so good to see you in a good mood for a change.

Fortunately, Solyndra, a scandal that is Watergate to the tenth power is getting no media attention whatever, so since the media is not an equal opportunity magnifying glass any more, the American voters will be.

We know right from wrong, and Obama giving away half a billion American dollars to a company that was mismanaging money when he rammed it through to the Treasurer's payout office in record time, a lot of Americans are wondering how he can look us straight in the eye any more. As a matter of fact, I've seen him looking down at the floor, not answering any questions that don't come from the DNC playbook, and in general, still blaming everybody else except himself and his close cronies for bad decisions that will take America out if we don't hand him a pink slip in November 2012.

Keep on smiling while Washington plays a dicey little shell game of "The Money, the Money, Solyndra, the Money; Lawyer Up then Take the Money and run with the bailout."


----------



## Zona (Sep 28, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Party, right-wing media, and the dog that didn't bark | Philly | 09/27/2011
> ...



So you are telling me..Fox...the highest ratings getter out there...is not  reporting on something bigger than watergate?  

I am being serious here.  Fox is not reporting on something so huge?  How is this possible?


----------



## Intense (Sep 28, 2011)

Zona said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Silly Me, I thought this was bigger than Watergate. 

At its peak, ACORN had over 400,000 members and 1,200 chapters in more 100 cities. Linked to serious scandals involving misuse of taxpayer funds, embezzlement, intimidation tactics, employee abuse, questionable hiring tactics, and fraudulent voter registrations, ACORN's corrupt activities finally caught the attention of the American public and members of Congress, the final blow coming after explosive journalist videos were released showing ACORN employees advising undercover reporters on how to evade immigration, housing, and child prostitution laws, as well as taxes.

After the videos "went viral," in October 2009, Congress passed and President Obama signed into law the Defund ACORN Act which effectively prohibited the federal government from funding "ACORN and any ACORN-related affiliate." ACORN subsequently filed for bankruptcy on November 2, 2010. However, long before its bankruptcy filing, ACORN's leadership implemented a plan to ensure the survival of ACORN as independent state corporations and affiliated organizations. The Judicial Watch report provides details on the individual organizations and their officers.

"As this report clearly shows, rumors of ACORN's demise are vastly overstated. ACORN and its partner in crime Project Vote are both alive and well and operating across the country," said Judicial Watch president Tom Fitton. "Given the corrupt activities of these organizations, there is no question they pose a threat to clean and fair elections in 2012. And the fact that the Obama Justice Department will take no action to address the corrupt activities of ACORN and its thinly disguised spinoffs is a scandal in and of itself." 

Judicial Watch Releases Special Report: "The Rebranding of ACORN" - MarketWatch

Are you covering this Zona???


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 28, 2011)

Intense said:


> Guy's, it's still early. We are in it for the long haul, not the moment. Any of these Candidates can end up in a VP or Cabinet Position. We do not need Character Assassination. Beware the Left trying to steer the cart again. Even here. Who's starting and steering the Threads? There are those here to obstruct and derail, as much as those here to steer true. Don't burn out before the real battles even start.


Well, when we start a thread on say, Solyndra, which I did and is the oldest Solyndra thread since I caught the story in a matter of minutes, I realized it was something that the public should know about, since it encompassed half a billion dollars in taxpayer money going down the tubes ($535 million) in one fell swoop after only a couple of years. It was given to a company that was already having trouble managing money, and all we get from the media is agreement with the Obama administration that it's okay, because they meant well, but as loansharks send out strongmen to collect their debts, the FBI was sent out to investigate the 1100 people who lost their jobs overnight on account of misspent money by people who were already misspending money. 

Everybody here is too busy to realize what happened, the media is an amalgam of seriously uncaring people who look at half a billion bucks, and it doesn't even register that that amount of money, invested wisely, could have paid off the national debt over a 20-year period. Now, the taxpayers have to scrape around trying to pay for this when one out of ten people does not have a job to even pay a tax, and are also receiving unemployment checks for not having jobs. In the specious blather of Washington, the obfuscation game is that for every million dollars that gets wasted, it costs another million dollars to get to the bottom of who wasted it and why.

That doesn't even scratch the surface on the amount of money it takes to pay interest instead of collecting some on the half a billion dollar loss.

It's time to send Obama and his bawdies a pink slip, but that's not going to happen if people do not support the threads we start that are going to hurt us severely in the long run. Half a billion dollars placed in the right hands could do good. In the wrong hands, it's spent in 2 years. I never heard of demanding the American people pay that much for the pleasure of a teflon President's dalliances to his Kaiser campaign contributions for footing some of the bill for his bankrupt crowd who must have had a ball going through all that money in 2 years before they were raided by the FBI on suspicion of fraud.

The lefties here didn't like Obama the Loanshark being called a loanshark, so only the pants-dropper showed up with his bare butt insult smiley logo. Half a billion dollars doesn't mean anything when we say so, but Watergate was supersized into a hurricane 5.0 in strength, because a Republican did once what Hillary Clinton did 900 times with FBI files just like the files in the Psychiatrist's office. She got off the hook with "I forget" in front of a Grand Jury and a future shot at Secretary of State appointment. Nixon resigned to avoid taking America down the impeachment road. Clinton, with the support of the Press, got a get out of jail free card, a celebration in the Rose Garden when less than 67% of the senators voted to impeach him for his heinous crimes of obstruction and perjury. He got off with a little wrist slap of disbarment which got a categorical press blackout since most people still treat him like he's some kind of damn god.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 28, 2011)

Intense said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...




Excellent point...good topic for a thread as well.

What is acceptable and what isn't?


----------



## Zona (Sep 28, 2011)

Intense said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



and it turned out Acorn did nothing wrong...By the way, what does this have to do with a story that is "bigger than watergate" not being covered, minute by minute by fox?

Why the divert attempt?

Congressional report clears ACORN of wrongdoing &#8212; after group forced to disband | The Raw Story


----------



## Disenchanted61 (Sep 28, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> The Tea Party, right-wing media, and the dog that didn't bark | Philly | 09/27/2011
> 
> 
> It wasn't in South Carolina, where a "smaller than expected" crowd came to see Michele Bachmann for a Tax Day Rally back in April (just as Sarah Palin and Donald Trump also drew small crowds on the same day), or at the "small" crowd of only 200 activists who showed up in March for a D.C. rally in favor of shutting down the government, or the less than 100 people who were rousted this summer to rally for the Tea Party's stance on the debt ceiling (pictured at top), even with supposed movement's superstars Sens. Rand Paul and Jim DeMint at the podium.
> ...


Glenn Beck is a perfect example of what happens when one chooses insanity as a public persona. As for the right............Both party's are 
vying for the spot light to suit their own individual desires period.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 28, 2011)

The democrats appear to be in Shambles because the deamocrats would not support voters suppression in 2012 if they weren't.


----------



## Intense (Sep 29, 2011)

Zona said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Keystone Cops clear ACORN. Take Home Large Christmas Bonuses.  Good one! 

Not diverting. Just Adding Flavor. Here, try this flavor........

As over-leveraged investment houses began to fail in September 2008, the leaders of the Republican and Democratic parties, of major corporations, and opinion leaders stretching from the National Review magazine (and the Wall Street Journal) on the right to the Nation magazine on the left, agreed that spending some $700 billion to buy the investors' "toxic assets" was the only alternative to the U.S. economy's "systemic collapse." In this, President George W. Bush and his would-be Republican successor John McCain agreed with the Democratic candidate, Barack Obama. Many, if not most, people around them also agreed upon the eventual commitment of some 10 trillion nonexistent dollars in ways unprecedented in America. They explained neither the difference between the assets' nominal and real values, nor precisely why letting the market find the latter would collapse America. The public objected immediately, by margins of three or four to one.

When this majority discovered that virtually no one in a position of power in either party or with a national voice would take their objections seriously, that decisions about their money were being made in bipartisan backroom deals with interested parties, and that the laws on these matters were being voted by people who had not read them, the term "political class" came into use. Then, after those in power changed their plans from buying toxic assets to buying up equity in banks and major industries but refused to explain why, when they reasserted their right to decide ad hoc on these and so many other matters, supposing them to be beyond the general public's understanding, the American people started referring to those in and around government as the "ruling class." And in fact Republican and Democratic office holders and their retinues show a similar presumption to dominate and fewer differences in tastes, habits, opinions, and sources of income among one another than between both and the rest of the country. They think, look, and act as a class.

Although after the election of 2008 most Republican office holders argued against the Troubled Asset Relief Program, against the subsequent bailouts of the auto industry, against the several "stimulus" bills and further summary expansions of government power to benefit clients of government at the expense of ordinary citizens, the American people had every reason to believe that many Republican politicians were doing so simply by the logic of partisan opposition. After all, Republicans had been happy enough to approve of similar things under Republican administrations. Differences between Bushes, Clintons, and Obamas are of degree, not kind. Moreover, 2009-10 establishment Republicans sought only to modify the government's agenda while showing eagerness to join the Democrats in new grand schemes, if only they were allowed to. Sen. Orrin Hatch continued dreaming of being Ted Kennedy, while Lindsey Graham set aside what is true or false about "global warming" for the sake of getting on the right side of history. No prominent Republican challenged the ruling class's continued claim of superior insight, nor its denigration of the American people as irritable children who must learn their place. The Republican Party did not disparage the ruling class, because most of its officials are or would like to be part of it.

Never has there been so little diversity within America's upper crust. Always, in America as elsewhere, some people have been wealthier and more powerful than others. But until our own time America's upper crust was a mixture of people who had gained prominence in a variety of ways, who drew their money and status from different sources and were not predictably of one mind on any given matter. The Boston Brahmins, the New York financiers, the land barons of California, Texas, and Florida, the industrialists of Pittsburgh, the Southern aristocracy, and the hardscrabble politicians who made it big in Chicago or Memphis had little contact with one another. Few had much contact with government, and "bureaucrat" was a dirty word for all. So was "social engineering." Nor had the schools and universities that formed yesterday's upper crust imposed a single orthodoxy about the origins of man, about American history, and about how America should be governed. All that has changed.

Today's ruling class, from Boston to San Diego, was formed by an educational system that exposed them to the same ideas and gave them remarkably uniform guidance, as well as tastes and habits. These amount to a social canon of judgments about good and evil, complete with secular sacred history, sins (against minorities and the environment), and saints. Using the right words and avoiding the wrong ones when referring to such matters -- speaking the "in" language -- serves as a badge of identity. Regardless of what business or profession they are in, their road up included government channels and government money because, as government has grown, its boundary with the rest of American life has become indistinct. Many began their careers in government and leveraged their way into the private sector. Some, e.g., Secretary of the Treasury Timothy Geithner, never held a non-government job. Hence whether formally in government, out of it, or halfway, America's ruling class speaks the language and has the tastes, habits, and tools of bureaucrats. It rules uneasily over the majority of Americans not oriented to government.

The two classes have less in common culturally, dislike each other more, and embody ways of life more different from one another than did the 19th century's Northerners and Southerners -- nearly all of whom, as Lincoln reminded them, "prayed to the same God." By contrast, while most Americans pray to the God "who created and doth sustain us," our ruling class prays to itself as "saviors of the planet" and improvers of humanity. Our classes' clash is over "whose country" America is, over what way of life will prevail, over who is to defer to whom about what. The gravity of such divisions points us, as it did Lincoln, to Mark's Gospel: "if a house be divided against itself, that house cannot stand."

The American Spectator : America's Ruling Class -- And the Perils of Revolution


----------



## zonly1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Beck is  leach.
> 
> i dont listen to bat shit crazy any more than Christie does.



It bothers you b/c you keep bringing it up, like some bad nightmare.

robin williams:  reality what a concept


----------



## The T (Oct 1, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The democrats appear to be in Shambles because the deamocrats would not support voters suppression in 2012 if they weren't.


 They have painted themselves into a corner. The actions we witness are of desparation.


----------



## percysunshine (Oct 1, 2011)

*Tea party in shambles? *

Define 'shamble'.


----------



## Firehorse (Oct 1, 2011)

I have no doubt that other parties will downplay us up until text november. We don't have a party head (I don't think I would vote for Palin) to get up in front of the cameras and make speaches 2-3 times a week. 

In many ways we are like workmen. When it's time to work, we are there on time and make our voices heard, when the whistle sounds it's back to our daily lives until the next election.

Those that we have elected are the same way. No press conferences, no speaches, just walk into the chamber, see if the bill has the cuts you want, vote on it and call it a day. On the way home listen on the blowhards talk about how we don't care about disaster releif. 

They can keep playing their games, we will keep voting, in the end, their speaches will fall on deaf ears and we will have the votes to do what needs to be done


----------

